# Unsatisfactory Condition Reporting (or how to complain about your kit the right way)



## MJP (8 Dec 2015)

Because all the links for the UCR site were embedded in other threads here is a stand alone post for UCRs.  

*DWAN* http://ucrs.mil.ca/ *DWAN*

The UCR manual on the website is a decent how to but is too big to place on the forums. Reccommend folks download it and read it as they do an UCR.

Some decent UCRs by Ref #
Tactical Vest - 10664, 9454, 9768
C6-8836
Bayonet- 12758 (This issue caused an Army-wide msg regarding bayonets and live fire)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Dec 2015)

Is there a place a user could go to view the outstanding and completed UCR's? That would allow them to see if the problem is already reported and perhaps add to it or also to see how they are written.


----------



## McG (8 Dec 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Is there a place a user could go to view the outstanding and completed UCR's? That would allow them to see if the problem is already reported and perhaps add to it or also to see how they are written.


Yes.  Follow the link in the first post.  There is a search function there.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Dec 2015)

can't, civy street now, but I am glad that such a search function exists


----------

